# My new gelding; what's his color



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, I have gotten a new horse, he's a 4 year old AQHA "red dun" gelding. I was wondering what y'all think of him and also what your input is on his coloring. He's papers say red dun but I'm seeing dunolino but it also looks like he could be red dun with flaxen. He's getting deliveried on Saturday and I will take better pictures but this is all I have. I know he needs muscle and could use a little more weight but that'll come with exercise and better feeding schedule. I'm going to get some good confirmation pictures and hopefully better lighting for the coloring. Please let me know what y'all think of Henry.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Here are the photos I have


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry new to the forum and can't figure out the attachment portion.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The photo is blurry and no detail so to me from that shot, I would say palomino.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry again


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, much better! Hmmm, I am no color expert at all, I would say, ummm, cinnamon dun? Sorry, wait for the knowledge color folks, lots of them on here.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Looks to be a red dun. Maybe with a flaxen mane? (Is that even possible?)

Either way he's gorgeous!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah red dun and flaxen is possible but not seen much I had one woman say she's only seen a few at her irha/AQHA shows but that was when she first started 20+ years ago. But that's what I'm thinking is red dun with flaxen mane and tail but I'm going to get better pictures when he gets her on Saturday so maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is he registered? What colors are his parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is dunalino (dun + cream + chestnut), not all palominos are totally light cream colored in the tail, palominos can have darker areas in the tails/manes. Sometimes caused by a sooty gene and sometimes something else. 

He has the dark leg barring and dorsal stripe of the dun gene and the creamy yellow body color that only a cream dilution can make. 

The reason he would be registered as red dun and not dunalino has to do with the registry and/or the person who registered him. I believe (not positive though) that AQHA doesn't have a dunalino color option, you would have to choose either red dun or palomino. The choice was either made by the owner who registered him or the office workers who processed the registration papers.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

He is registered but I don't currently have his opera so I can't find out what his parents are. He's defiantly a looker and I can't wait to see how he fills out and looks under saddle. Like I said I'm going to get better pictures this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking now on a computer instead of my phone, I agree with Sunny that he's a dunalino.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

From those photos I would guess palomino dun as well. I believe SunnyDraco is correct in that they don't have a registration option for palomino dun/dunalino, so someone made the choice whether to go with palomino or red dun.

Different pictures (lighting can make a big difference) or a pedigree that doesn't have any cream gene horses in it might change that opinion though


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Henry will be here Sunday around 1 or 2!! I cannot express how happy/excited I am!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I verified what I had expected... Palomino dun/dunalino is not a color option for AQHA registration. Only one color option is permitted and so either the owner or AQHA made the choice. 

https://aqha.com/media/3132/registration-application-2015.pdf

I am surprised that while they have "perlino" and "cremello" as options, they don't have "smoky cream", so those horses are likely to be mislabeled as perlinos on their registration.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

He's here finally!! Though he's got rain rot and needs his feet done and a lot of weight and muscle I think he's going to work out great. He was in a situation where he and his owner had no control over so please no negative comments. I know he needs weight And some other things but nothing exercise and tons of food won't fix. 

I'm going to get better pictures tomorrow after his medicated bath!!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's another I can figure out how to load more than one


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

he is lovely, such a kind face!


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful color. I'm sure you'll get him up to proper weight in no time at all. Good luck with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Very , can't wait to see him after a few months with you!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yellow dun . Is that no longer an option at AQHA ?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

stevenson said:


> yellow dun . Is that no longer an option at AQHA ?


Was yellow dun ever an option at AQHA? The OP's gelding is a palomino dun/dunalino (whichever term is personally preferred). AQHA has the option of one color choice and the list of colors to choose from in the link I posted on the previous page. The closest correct color choices for the gelding were red dun and palomino, a choice was made for selecting red dun even though the gelding is both red dun and palomino ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh yeah trainings going to be put in session this week so you'll get videos and everything on him


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

How do y'all feel he is put together other than needing muscle??


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

None of the pictures posted are useful for a conformation critique ;-)


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Overall how do y'all feel about how Henry is put together i know he needs muscle by as of right now how do you guys feel?? Better pictures to follow.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

these are the photos i was able to get but i'm going to try to get him up on the concrete slab by my house to get the most level pictures but the ground he is on is pretty level and to get better front and back views since hes standing relatively close in the front end even though he doesn't usually stand like that.... its also as square as i can get him because he was never taught to square up so he gets confused when i replace his legs.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He will look like a new horse when he is muscled up ;-)

Slightly downhill but not nearly as bad as so many quarter horses out there today, a tad long in the back but not overly long, maybe a little short in the neck but will look much better with muscling. Good looking legs and pasterns, mostly desperately needs muscle build up on the hip and neck, putting muscling in those places will also add muscle and tone to the rest of the body and he will be a stunning beauty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations! He's a cutie for sure! Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah muscling is our biggest issue currently..: but that's expected when don't having anything done to him. I love his legs and he's facial expressions are priceless. I'm hoping he's just a bit butt high currently he's only 15.2 right now but is 4 and string test to 16-16.1 which honestly I would love because I'm 6'1" but I think when he muscles out he'll look better


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe it was just dun. I had a yellow dun `1/4 mare, she was not registered as pali,
maybe it was just as dun, but I think she was reg as yellow dun.. wish i had a copy of her papers now..


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Day 3 of owning Henry. Finally got some exercise with him done... Can't figure out if the diet is working quite yet I know it'll take more than 3 days to really tell... But we shall see hopefully the new diet and exercise wil work out for the better!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Maybe it was just dun. I had a yellow dun `1/4 mare, she was not registered as pali,
> maybe it was just as dun, but I think she was reg as yellow dun.. wish i had a copy of her papers now..


Likely she was also a palomino dun/dunalino and was registered as either red dun or palomino just like every other palomino dun/dunalino registered with AQHA. Some registries include more than one color/dilute option so those horses can possibly be registered as their correct color. 

Norwegian Fjords are unique with their version of dun and can be a yellow dun, but that is within their breed. Stock bred duns don't get a creamy yellow color unless they also have a cream gene ;-)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You're right when you say you won't see much of a change after three days 

Subbing!
He's quite handsome!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Just because I think he was looking extremely dapper after his bath ?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's pretty! I agree, I am not seeing red dun at all.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah I see dunolino all over him... Here's his first ride!! I see more and more palomino in him everyday.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How did your first ride go? ^^


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

It went good. Just walked him around the yes he didn't want to move forward because it was his first time ever in a bit... But other than that great!! I then jumped on him bareback with my bosal and he exceeded my expectations!! Moved freely nice low headset was very giving and was so supple when turning and stoping!!


----------

